# Time for change - time for coffee?



## Cemballa (30. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

es sieht ja nun leider wirlich so aus, als hÃ¤tte unsere Moderatorin ihren letzten Beitrag vor nunmehr Ã¼ber 6 Wochen ernst gemeint, und sich nach dem RÃ¼ckzug aus dem LO des Rennradforums nun auch hier endgÃ¼ltig zurÃ¼ckgezogen:


Bergradlerin schrieb:


> â¦ Und damit bin ich raus.


Schade drum, aber wir mÃ¼ssen diese Entscheidung wohl oder Ã¼bel akzeptieren. 

FÃ¼r uns alle stellt sich jetzt aber langsam die Frage, wie es weitergehn soll?

Gelegenheitsmoderation durch stÃ¤ndig wechselnde Mods aus anderen Forenbereichen? Gar keine Moderation? Gar AuflÃ¶sung des LO-Bereichs? Nein, das kann es ja wohl nicht sein!

Wir brauchen eine neue Frau als Moderatorin!

Ich mÃ¶chte an dieser Stelle mal das Forums-Urgestein coffee in die Diskussion einbringen. Vielen von Euch ist sie ja von ihren echt gut gemachten und spannenden Reiseberichten bekannt, viele kennen sie bestimmt auch persÃ¶nlich, sei es vom beiken, klettern oder paddeln her. Von der sportlichen Seite her ist sie Ã¼ber jeden Zweifel erhaben, aber sie ist auch technisch versiert und kann uns bestimmt jede Menge super Schraubtipps aus erster Hand von Lady zu Lady geben. Alle, die sie kennenlernen durften, kÃ¶nnen bestÃ¤tigen, dass sie eine Seele von Mensch ist, aber auch resolut und bestimmt sein kann, wenn es die Situation erfordert. Ihre besonderer Pluspunkte ist die langjÃ¤hrige Erfahrung als Forumsmoderatorin, dieser zwischenmenschliche Vorsprung lÃ¤sst sich durch keine theoretische Ausbildungen wettmachen.

Tanja, gib' Dir einen Ruck! 

Damit alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht, wird es natÃ¼rlich eine Abstimmung geben, die als Diskussionsgrundlage fÃ¼rs Forum-Team dienen soll.

Also, her mit euren VorschlÃ¤gen, wen Ihr sonst noch gerne als Moderatorin im Ladies Only hÃ¤ttet!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (30. April 2012)

Ich wäre für jemanden der viel im LO unterwegs ist und dementsprechend die Themen im Überblick hat. Außerdem wär es für diejenige nicht arg viel mehrarbeit oder 
Da ja auch die Erfahrung eine Rolle spielt und wie lang jmd dabei ist...
wie wäre es mit *Scylla*  ?? *duck und weg*

PS:Was mir persönlich aber am wichtigsten wäre ist, dass es eine Dame ist die die KTWR jungs im Griff hat, weil die die letzten Wochen schon ziemlich viel ärger gemacht haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (30. April 2012)

Schwarzwild haut in jede Bresche, auch wenn da keine ist


----------



## 190106 (30. April 2012)

Moderatoren für ein Unter-Forum werden nicht von Mitgliedern gesucht oder ernannt, 
die sich gerade mal im laufenden Monat angemeldet haben 

"Cemballa" ist ein Fake-Account.

Bitte nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## ActionBarbie (30. April 2012)

Trollalarm! Jungs, geht wo anders spielen...


----------



## murmel04 (30. April 2012)

also ich hoffe wir finden wieder eine nette kollegin, die das macht

und einen Wunsch hätte ich auch, und zwar hätte ich gerne wieder einen LO-Ein-und Verkaufsmarkt

also bitte Mädel´s jemand wird doch zu finden sein!!!


----------



## 190106 (30. April 2012)

Die postings direkt vor Deinem sagen aus, dass die "Suche" ein Fake ist...



PS:
Vielleicht sollte der Thread geschlossen werden, bevor noch mehr Verwirrung entsteht.


----------



## murmel04 (30. April 2012)

denke ich auch, aber vielleicht ist es ja doch ein "Denkanstoß"


----------



## Votec Tox (30. April 2012)

Genau, nun brauchen wir eine Morderatorin, welche diesen Thread erklärt oder schließt 
Egal ob Fake oder nicht, schön wäre es von Bergradlerin ein paar Wort dazu zu lesen, hat Sie sich denn irgendwo geäußert aufhören zu wollen?
(Außer der Schließung des LO Biete-Bereichs)


----------



## blutbuche (6. Mai 2012)

für was braucht man denn überhaupt einen moderator ? funztz  doch auch so problemlos .- oder möchtet ihr unbedingt  gern zensur ??


----------



## _Becky_ (6. Mai 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> oder möchtet ihr unbedingt  gern zensur ??


Ja. Zu unserem Schutz.
Leider ist deine erneute  Sperre bereits wieder vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blutbuche (6. Mai 2012)

nicht traurig sein .- schönen abend noch  !


----------



## MissQuax (6. Mai 2012)

_Becky_ schrieb:


> Ja. Zu unserem Schutz.
> Leider ist deine erneute  Sperre bereits wieder vorbei



*Leider*, da hast du Recht   Schade, vermissen würde sie garantiert niemand!

@ Blutekel (nein, das "k" ist KEIN Schreibfehler ):

Bevor du dich wieder zum Blutballon aufbläst und dich wie immer für weiß Gott wie wichtig hältst: wenn jemand deine Postings zitiert (so wie Becky) ist das (auch hier leider) trotzdem, daß du auf der Ignore-Liste stehst, zu sehen.


----------



## blutbuche (7. Mai 2012)

- du  bist immer wieder einen lacher am abend wert


----------



## swe68 (7. Mai 2012)

_*Cemballa ist ein Fake-Account, ich lasse den Thread trotzdem stehen - zum Weiterdiskutieren.*_


----------



## 4mate (7. Mai 2012)

Und gesperrt, der Borstige! 




...bis zum nächsten Account


----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2012)

swe68 schrieb:


> _*Cemballa ist ein Fake-Account, ich lasse den Thread trotzdem stehen - zum Weiterdiskutieren.*_



was soll das bringen?
na ja, vielleicht erbarmt sich ja Bergradlerin, und macht hier mal zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (11. Mai 2012)

_*wie gewünscht, mache ich zu. Ich dachte, ihr wolltet das Thema Moderation diskutieren.*_


----------

